# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  JB to play on island?

## sbhlvr

I heard a rumor that Jimmy might play on AXA again this year. Has anyone heard this? I'd love to see him again at the Preserve.

----------


## LindaP

If so, I'm sure it would be during Moonsplash, which is the last weekend in March ( after the Bucket) ....that's when he's usually there

----------


## katva

There was quite a fire on Anguilla (Corito) this morning!  Apparently, the island is very dry.

anguilla fire.jpg

----------

